# When can/could you hear a heart beat using a 'home doppler'?



## lou_lou1979

Do you think I could hear it at 8+3?


----------



## jenniferttc1

You may be able to, its really a hit or miss in the first trimester. 
I found mine at 9+6 when I finally started looking in the right place for him. But I've seen many women find them earlier, and much later.


----------



## stellababy

I am going to try again tonight. i tried a few days ago but only heard the slow placenta hb. i did hear the baby move though!


----------



## babyylovee

lou_lou1979 said:


> Do you think I could hear it at 8+3?

Most definitely ! Ive seen women find the HB as early as 7 1/2 weeks but its really easy to miss it if ur moving to fast ...Good luck :)


----------



## babyylovee

stellababy said:


> I am going to try again tonight. i tried a few days ago but only heard the slow placenta hb. i did hear the baby move though!

What does it sound like when the baby moves ? I think ive heard it but im not sure . I didnt even know u could hear them moving lol i thought it was my tummy making funny noises :dohh:


----------



## momto3kiddies

I just got my doppler 3 days ago and listen everyday so far...its not easy to find the baby though (atleast not for me lol) but when I find the baby its music to my ears!


----------



## esst

I think a lot of people mistake their own arteries for placenta wooshing early on. Make sure you take your own pulse when you think you find the heartbeat as your own anatomy could easily be mistaken for the baby's heartbeat.

I didn't get a clear heartbeat on the doppler until 11 weeks. I tried just before 10 with a full bladder, empty bladder, after showering, after drinking cold stuff and my uterus was not big enough to find it.


----------



## TTCnum2

it also probably depends on the doppler u buy. they have cheesy ones u can buy at like drug stores, i had one of those with my son and even full term NEVER found a HB this time around I bought a real dr style one on ebay, I'm only 7 weeks so I probably wont be able to find it yet, but if u have a good one u can find it as early as 7 1/2 weeks or so, but thats not very common, after 9 weeks is better snf more common, even when the dr does it. it also has to do with ur body and how much extra baggage u have on ur belly to block the sounds, and also where the placenta is, if its in the front u might have a harder time until later :D


----------



## bees

I think around 10-12 weeks is recommended. Even 10 weeks can be too early, or really hard to find (and make sure you have it low enough...like around your pelvis, and sometimes it helps to angle it and press hard). I know we heard my son at 10 weeks at the doctor's and it took her FOREVER to find it. Had me pretty scared.

I don't think you'll hear the baby moving (although I suppose it is possible), but the baby's heart beat will be a lot faster than yours. When you find it, there will be no mistaking it. :) Good-luck!


----------



## tmr1234

I found my LO's a few days ago for the 1st time. You can tell the diff of your heart than the babys as your is a slowe beat where babys is fast and like a train


----------



## Missmarie87

Heard mine just after 8 weeks,id had a scan so i had an idea where baby was, i love hearing it now getting louder and stronger :) x


----------



## MariaF

Ive been trying to find mine from about 8 weeks and finally found it at 9 weeks 2 days which I thought was SUPER early!!!
I then looked for it every day but couldn't find it every day up until when i was about 11 weeks.

I think a lot depends on where/how the baby is attached, your own build and quality of doppler.

When i first heard it it was unmistakeable!! Like a horse galloping and SOOOO fast :wacko:

Even if you are unsure now in about a weeks or two I think there's a really good chance of finding it for sure :thumbup:


----------



## TigerGalLE

I find my baby&#8217;s HB at 9 weeks 3 days. I&#8217;ve listened everyday since then and found it with ease. I&#8217;ve figured out where baby likes to hang out. 

It is odd because if I move 1cm to the right I hear my own. I wonder if this is the placenta? Idk when the placenta forms though..

Anyways.... music to my ears!!!!


----------



## diva2010

I'm wondering this too!! I've got one already it's angelsounds, but I'm too scared to try it incase it's too early!! But I really want too!!


----------



## lou_lou1979

Hi, thanks for all your replies :thumbup: my Doppler is an angel sounds one. Think I might try after 9 weeks as knowing me I'll freak out if I can't find anything. Sounds like I'll have more luck after 9+3. can't wait to hear it:happydance:


----------



## chirizma

really just depends on where baby is :) 
My 4th hated the doppler and as a result when the OB would try and listen he would move into my back by my tail bone (this was confirmed by U/S). The Ob wasnt able to pin him down on doppler till between 14-16 wks. and even then she only got him for a few seconds, cuz he immediatly moved away from it.


----------



## diva2010

I tried my angelsounds one last night and could only hear my own pulse:-(
I know it's a bit early so I'll try again in a week- mine says to be used from 14-16weeks so it's maybe not that powerful!! X


----------



## lou_lou1979

diva2010 said:


> I tried my angelsounds one last night and could only hear my own pulse:-(
> I know it's a bit early so I'll try again in a week- mine says to be used from 14-16weeks so it's maybe not that powerful!! X

I have angel sounds too so perhaps mine is same. Going to try at 9+4 ...


----------



## Missmarie87

took a while for me just after 8 weeks, but i had a scan so i knew where baby was around, i find it straight away :)


----------



## MariaF

I might be totally wrong but im sure i read somewhere that Angelsound arent that senstivie? :shrug: Again, i might be totally wrong!

I have one from Sonotrax and its 3mgH or something and has a proper probe rather than a patch that you stick to the belly. I got mine from a friend so didnt even have to pay for it:thumbup:

Good luck to all the ladies trying to find the HB. But as you all said it can take as long as 12-14 weeks before you can find it so pleeease dont start panicking!!


----------



## LilMissHappy

iv got a sonoline a and have been searching since 9 weeks. not had any luck so far but il keep trying every other day until i find it. xxx


----------



## Lyd

Ive a sonoline b. First found baby around 10w but was veryyyyy hard to find but now I find it easily xx average is about 154 bpm for me now


----------



## firstbaby1985

i found mine at 11w2d in the evening, then again the next morning., but when i went to show my bf later that night (and again in morn) i couldnt find. think itrs just hiding? im scared to try again. ill be 12 weeks tomorrow


----------



## lou_lou1979

firstbaby1985 said:


> i found mine at 11w2d in the evening, then again the next morning., but when i went to show my bf later that night (and again in morn) i couldnt find. think itrs just hiding? im scared to try again. ill be 12 weeks tomorrow

Dont worry its bound to be hiding. At 11 weeks it still has a lot of room to move around and change position :hugs:


----------



## firstbaby1985

lou_lou1979 said:


> firstbaby1985 said:
> 
> 
> i found mine at 11w2d in the evening, then again the next morning., but when i went to show my bf later that night (and again in morn) i couldnt find. think itrs just hiding? im scared to try again. ill be 12 weeks tomorrow
> 
> Dont worry its bound to be hiding. At 11 weeks it still has a lot of room to move around and change position :hugs:Click to expand...

i think i just need reassured...about everything! my BF is getting sick of it. i dont have a scan for 10 days. arrrrgh


----------



## stellababy

babyylovee said:


> stellababy said:
> 
> 
> I am going to try again tonight. i tried a few days ago but only heard the slow placenta hb. i did hear the baby move though!
> 
> What does it sound like when the baby moves ? I think ive heard it but im not sure . I didnt even know u could hear them moving lol i thought it was my tummy making funny noises :dohh:Click to expand...

it sounds like the the baby is bumping into something for me. i have been doing the doppler every other day but still cant catch the babys HB. just movement and the placenta hb. i have my doctors apt in a week and hopefully she will be able to do it with her medical doppler and i will know where to look.


----------

